# Selling wholesale?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone asked me if I would sell wholesale - Help! How would you price such a thing? I generally get $1.25 oz ish for gm soap. I think the advantage would be no special packaging- a number to the same location. 
What would you say?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would double what it cost to make.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds reasonable, Linn. Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Be sure to account for your hourly wage as well as the cost of the ingredients!!


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow. We just give ours away.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's not exactly wholesale, DYngbld, that's a no sale!


----------

